
Sound project management practice to make developers fix bugs “off the clock”? - chrisbennet
http://pm.stackexchange.com/questions/18771/is-it-sound-project-management-practice-to-make-software-engineers-fix-bugs-off
======
chrisbennet
OP here: Where does this sort of thing still happen??? (Having developers fix
bugs on their own time i.e. for free.)

~~~
dozzie
Nowhere with sane management.

